# How do you make a Bluebird Turbo faster?



## Bluebird Turbo (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi, I have recently bought a uk nissan bluebird zx turbo, i have been looking
into getting the ecu re-programmed and that seems like a good start after
my exhaust and filter go on.

I read that if the boost goes over 10psi other engines parts will need to be 
uprated, would the chip raise the boost to that level?

As you can see i dont have that many idea's, my budget is about £1000.
Any advise or routes to more performance would be greatly appreciated.

Also does anyone know the code for the 1.8i zx turbo engine 

Thanks for reading

Daniel


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get a larger exhaust. (3")


----------

